# Is this normal?? Someone help please..



## Shoudt (Jun 13, 2009)

Just brought home our 8 week puppy and she cries (not just cry, but screams and howls and yelps) when she doesn't get what she wants. Whether she isn't allowed to go into the garden, or she gets bored after 2 seconds or we try to lay her in her crate while she's sleeping she screams bloody murder and just won't quit. We're trying to get her used to her crate for tonight and she just screams and screams if she's in there for more than 2 seconds. I've never heard a dog cry and scream so much. Unless she's busy with a toy or distracted, she cries. Someone, please help! This is making me cry because I'm so scared I don't know what to do!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

take it easy this is normal. Here is a relatively short read .http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppy's-first-week-home-8-9-weeks


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Normal?? Really??? I didn't read the link but the first thing you need to do is settle down and not have or show any anxiety. They pick up your feelings which can just multiply any anxiety they may already have. It's important for the little one for you to stay strong. No baby talk. Sometimes it's best to just be close and calm with a normal heartbeat.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

it's normal if the breeder didn't do his work. Anyway here is another article about demanding attention. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/look-me…-look-me


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds like a normal puppy behavior, she is trying to train you. Did your breeder give you advice on her training? Did she start any while the puppy was in her house? What were her recommendations?

Also, do you have any books on raising puppies? If not, a good one to buy is by Dr. Ian Dunbar called: How to Teach a New Dog Old Tricks. You can probably find it at your local book store or library or here's the link to the book on amazon.

Amazon.com: How to Teach a New Dog Old Tricks: Ian Dunbar: Books

Oh, and we love the pictures of little one and can't wait to see yours.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

juliav said:


> Sounds like a normal puppy behavior, she is trying to train you. Did your breeder give you advice on her training? Did she start any while the puppy was in her house? What were her recommendations?
> 
> Also, do you have any books on raising puppies? If not, a good one to buy is by Dr. Ian Dunbar called: How to Teach a New Dog Old Tricks. You can probably find it at your local book store or library or here's the link to the book on amazon.
> 
> ...


good advice Julia. There is also a good link to Ian Dunbar's free download at the bottom of the first article I mentioned. It's called Before You Get Your Puppy.


----------



## Shoudt (Jun 13, 2009)

The breeder said she had the puppies in a crate a couple of times but they were in there together. She said her behavior is normal. We called for advice and she said our puppy is probably overwhelmed and just doesn't know what to do with herself (which is clear because she won't even eat). The breeder suggested letting her sleep in bed with us the first couple nights (not in the crate). My intention was to crate from night one, as all of my research states this is usually one of the best things to do and to let them out in the middle of the night if they need to go to the bathroom. The idea of letting an 8 week old puppy in bed with us is not the greatest idea in my opinion. I don't want to start any bad habits so young. 
The second we leave her sight, she begins her crying fits. The second you put her in the crate with praise or food she cries and screams. The options are terrible... let her sleep in bed with us and probably have accidents or let her scream her head off all night in the crate. *sigh*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't put her in your bed. Especially if you are not planning on it in the long term. Put her in her crate in your bedroom if you want . That way she will have your company and you can keep an eye on her.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is one of the threads about others with howling/screaming pups. I know there are more, but I'm not finding them yet. The comments on Heath's "orangutan screams" start on page three, I think. Good luck. It gets better, but is so hard to bear until them.

My Tucker used to howl and cry in the crate for the first several days, but he gradually got better. At bedtime I put his crate on the night stand next to my bed so that I could put my fingers through the door, and it helped him calm down. He wasn't so bad at night that way. But, oh! During the day...yikes.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6898&highlight=orangutan+heath&page=3


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't panic, she IS overwhelmed. Look at it from her point of view: new smells, new people, no mommy or littermates. I do think she is a bit young, though, to have left the breeder~~both my Havs were 13/14 wks & so could sleep thru night without accidents from day 1 & were better equipped to leave home. . .I don't know why a responsible breeder would release a puppy that young, to be frank. . . . 

Did the breeder give you a toy or blanket with the mom's scent on it? If not, give her a tee-shirt of yours (unwashed) that she can sleep with.

Anyway, this too shall pass. My Heath howled & screeched like a monkey in the jungle on and off for the first couple of weeks & I was ready to send him back. I thought I would lose my mind. . . But now he's a lovely 10 month old. . . .give her structure, calm, and soon she will settle down. Do not let her in your bed, but let her crate be on the nightstand. . .Plus, she'll eventually get tired of howling, esp. when it gets no response. . .


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree, put her crate close to your bed so she can see and smell you. The t-shirt is a good idea as well. I keep reading that it's much harder to stop something if you even do it one time with a puppy so I wouldn't put her in your bed if you don't want that forever. We put them to bed and say the same thing every time, "Go night-night."

You may have a few bad nights but it will get better, you just have to try to stick it out. Good luck!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

If you do not want the puppy sleeping in bed with you do not start it... I put the crate on the table right by the bed with the puppy in it at night, so he could see me. 

I would let him fall asleep laying on my chest then put him in the crate by the bed, I played with him and made him really tired before bed. If he cried at first I would put the crate on my chest with the door by my head and put my fingers in the door, then I would set the crate back on the table (tv tray works good) by the bed.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I am by no means an expert, but will jump in since I've only had Toby a few weeks. I would not put her in your bed with you, especially at 8 weeks old. You should stick to the crate training. I know it's hard to listen to the crying/yelping, but try to stay calm and stick it out a few days. When Toby whines in his pen during the day or in his crate at night, I just say, "Shhhh, Toby, you're okay" in a calm, quiet voice. His crate is next to our bed at night. Another idea is for you to put her in her crate, then leave for a while. That way you won't hear the crying as she eventually calms down. I know Toby cries more when he's in his pen and I'm in the house, then when I'm gone (the kids tell me).


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with all the previous posters, unless you are prepared to have your puppy in bed with you permanently, don't put her in your bed. Have her crate on a nightstand (your eye level) next to your bed, so you can put your finger in the gate to calm her. I would put a blanky (if you breeder sent it with her) or your t-shirt in the crate and if you have an oldfashioned clock that ticks to wrap in something and put it in the crate with her to calm her down. Also, take her out before bed time to pee and play with her so she is really tired. Good luck.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There are a few members here who had howling/screaming puppies and it must be terribly frustrating, exhausting and nerve-wracking. Hang in there! There's been great advice so far, so won't add anything.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Patti's other approach also might work. Both my dogs were crated downstairs, below our bedroom , from day 1. They settled down eventually, after 20 minutes of loud fussing, though they were a bit older. Biscuit in particular, who has a very deep bark, let out every different kind of cry you could think of the first two nights, including howling like a wolf!! How that sound came out of a 4 lb puppy I will never know.


Just like with newborns, sometimes they need to cry it out and learn to self-comfort. 
It can be worth a try, just don't let her get too crazed/panicky.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Not wanting to stir the pot but offering up a bit of my experience. 

I too brought home a puppy that had never been crated alone and man did that little doggie scream bloody murder. I had picked him up out of town and had to stay at my friend's house in the room beside her two young children so I knew I could not let that happen at night. So I let the new pup sleep with me for 3 nights. Then, when I got home I transitioned him to a crate level with my bed.

The transition to crate was no so bad at all because he did not miss his mom and litter mates as much by that time and was more bonded to me. 

He is quite young to have gone home for such a small pup so...I am not sure if the effects would be irreversible if you let him sleep with you for a few nights.

Oh ya, and he never had any accidents because he whimpered and cried (he did not want to pee on the bed) and I woke up and took him out.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

It isn't unusual for a new puppy to be howling. It may last a few nights and days. Take Tom's advice and don't fret too much. Your puppy needs you to be calm and normal. Not too much coddling. Don't respond to the howling like you would to a baby's cries. It reinforces the behavior. Are you using an ex-pen and crate? Puppies may howl at first when they are in the pen or crate, but should get over it if you show them that you are happy, calm and the leader. Putting the crate next to your bed, at eye level is the best approach to calm them down at first.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

At night, Toby's crate is next to my bed. During the day, I place it in the ex-pen which is in a corner of our kitchen. If I'm cooking, washing dishes, or anything else in the kitchen, he will start to whine/cry. I just tell him he's fine and I don't make eye contact (which helps for some reason). He realizes I'm not getting him out, so he'll start playing or crawl in his crate and lay down. 

I thought about you last night, and hope things are going better. Please let us know.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope you all got some rest last night.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I have very recent experience with this. I had georgie in expen across the room. Don't think he could see me at night and he barked and howled. I moved his crate next to the head of my bed and it got better each night. now he walks right in his crate. Sometimes he whines very softly in the morning and I let him go pee and if its too early its back to bed. He whines a bit again then off to sleep. I live in an apartment and am very glad now I don't have to worry at night. I agree you shouldnt let the puppy in bed with you just to quiet her down, that will cause problems.


----------

